# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work

## krugerr

I've got a doctors appointment booked for next week. I plan to get bloodwork done as I'm just interested in my levels etc. my first two courses were done without AI or correct PCT so I'm curious as to whether I've bounced back. This last month my libido has been pretty dead, and I've been experiencing some *ahem* sexual problems. 

So, to the UK guys, do I have to ask specifically for Test, Estrogen, thyroid etc? Or will asking her to check my hormones be enough to get everything AAS related checked? 
While in here is there anything else that's good to get checked or anything? 
Open question I know. Feel free to Lunk to insert a witty reply, or CapeBuffalo, since he's a self confessed bully now  :Wink:  

Krugerr

----------


## krugerr

Hate to bump my own thread, but could use a reply from someone in the know. Even if it is to laugh at my question!

----------


## Back In Black

You can try your GP thoughts unlikely he'll sanction a hormone test if you are not having issues. Google TRT clinics near where you live. There are some in London though I know Kent is a big county, there may be one there. They will run all relevant tests.

----------


## krugerr

> You can try your GP thoughts unlikely he'll sanction a hormone test if you are not having issues. Google TRT clinics near where you live. There are some in London though I know Kent is a big county, there may be one there. They will run all relevant tests.


Thank you buddy. I assume I'll then have to pay for hormone blood panel? Any idea in what region the prices are for this sort of thing? I'm over in Hampshire, I'll have a look though!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Ive not been too succesful with searches for hampshire. I have found a clinic in London called 'The WellMan Clinic', and another called "Regency Clinic" both have reasonable looking websites. 
I think I'll speak to my doctor on Wednesday and see if she will even attempt bloodwork, if not, I'll ask if she can refer me to a TRT clinic. Lets hope that LowTestosterone.com Clinics decide to open one in the UK  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

I see a guy in Doncaster for my TRT. He puts his blood tests through the NHS so I only pay my consultation fees not blood tests. I've heard of both of those clinics, probably worth a phone call.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Krueger where you live man ? I got the number of a service in Manchester, even if its a couple of hours drive, pm me if you want.

----------


## krugerr

Ahh thats cool SteM - I wouldnt mind the drive if it was going to be a cheaper overall experience. And as you use him, I can assume its not too bad a clinic lol.
Glad you've heard of these, I'll see what the doc has to say on Wednesday, it could all just be my imagination, but i've been feeling real low, low libido, severe lack of confidence. Since before I found this website I screwed up 2 reasonably heavy courses, I'm thinking I did some permanent damage.

----------


## krugerr

> Krueger where you live man ? I got the number of a service in Manchester, even if its a couple of hours drive, pm me if you want.


Ahh thanks MR - Im down in Hampshire though. I'll see what my doc says buddy - then if I need to goto a TRT clinic, I know to ask you and Stem about your places.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Mines not trt it's a steroid clinic. 


Whatever you do, don't mention AAS to your Dr, just say you got no morning wood, depressed, no libido blah blah, I did the same and he said everything was OK but I never got the exact numbers out of him. Good luck.

----------


## krugerr

> Mines not trt it's a steroid clinic.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't mention AAS to your Dr, just say you got no morning wood, depressed, no libido blah blah, I did the same and he said everything was OK but I never got the exact numbers out of him. Good luck.


Why shouldn't I mention AAS? The doc shouldn't care much. It's legal, and the more info I provide the better he can help?

----------


## krugerr

Double post.

----------


## MR-FQ320

If he puts it on your medical record you could be denied all sorts of benefits for injecting none legit drugs, that medical record is for life.

----------


## krugerr

> If he puts it on your medical record you could be denied all sorts of benefits for injecting none legit drugs, that medical record is for life.


Oh, that hasn't crossed my mind. What sort of benefits do you mean? /CuriousCat

----------


## MR-FQ320

Well just any kind of treatment really, and if you end up relying on insurance in later years you could be denied a life saving operation because you dabbled in gear and fvcked your system up, they will use any excuse they can to get out of paying for it, and you will be put to the back of The NHs queue. 

Keep stum to the dr , go private if you can afford or go to a needle exchange that offers bloodwork. The needle exchange is NHS but its a confidential service. Just food for thought bro.

----------


## krugerr

There is a needle exchange 10mins from my house, although I have never used it. Unfortunately going private really isn't an option. I'm working part-time whilst studying at Uni and my girlfriends wage isn't THAT good lol. 

I'll heed your advice though, thanks buddy. I'll just throw the symptoms at her and 'suggest' low test and a blood test. I've read enough on these forums to know doctors know f-all about hormones.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Exactly, I tied to go the Kosher route and its just a waste of time, the guy I talked to at the needle exchange was cool, I got shut loads of pins n that, blood work done, no hassle all cards on the table.

----------


## krugerr

Good to know!  :Smilie: )

----------


## krugerr

Doctors tomorrow at 9am. Looking forward to getting checked now. Mrs is getting fed up, and so am I!

----------


## krugerr

Results, unfortunately he wouldn't give me a copy. Stupid NHS doctors. He told me everything was within range except testosterone . 

Testosterone - 7.8 nmol/L (normal range is 10-25)
Free Testosterone - 208 ng/dl (Normal range 300-950)

Are these values of any use? I have another blood test on 11th December. He was talking about possibly prescribing the test gel.

----------


## krugerr

We'll bump. 

I just got another blood test back. 

Testosterone - 7.8 nmol/L (normal range is 10-25)
Free Testosterone - 214 ng/dl (Normal range 300-950)


Endo said if this came back under 10 he'd advice TRT.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> We'll bump. I just got another blood test back. Testosterone - 7.8 nmol/L (normal range is 10-25) Free Testosterone - 214 ng/dl (Normal range 300-950) Endo said if this came back under 10 he'd advice TRT. Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Man,and you're 26 right?! How do you feel overall?gaining fat,low libido etc?

----------


## krugerr

Im 27 next month. 

I feel like a big bag of crap. I have gained fat, no libido, low mood.

----------


## krugerr

Been prescribed Testosterone Foam to be applied daily. 60mg tube, 2mg daily, so its a month dose. 
To be followed up by a blood test, he is hoping this will bring me back within normal ranges, and then we can switch to self administered testosteron injection.

Tostran 2% gel

----------


## chefjmo

In the original post there was a question that wasn't really answered, is there a test that I can ask for? Maybe beside asking for my testosterone numbers? I asked for my numbers to be checked about 8 months ago and they were normal. I don't want him asking to many questions.

----------


## krugerr

> In the original post there was a question that wasn't really answered, is there a test that I can ask for? Maybe beside asking for my testosterone numbers? I asked for my numbers to be checked about 8 months ago and they were normal. I don't want him asking to many questions.



Best thing is to describe your symptoms of LowT to the Dr. He'll then do an appropriate test.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## chefjmo

My only worry is I had my test checked not long ago. Now I want to get my pre-cycle blood work done and I don't want him to question my motives.

----------


## krugerr

> My only worry is I had my test checked not long ago. Now I want to get my pre-cycle blood work done and I don't want him to question my motives.


Tell him you've not noticed improvements and would like it restated. 

Or, stop being cheap and get it done private  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## chefjmo

Hahahah! I tried that 1st! Here in Pennsylvania you have to have a prescription. So a testosterone check only, I'm also worried about the mid-cycle and post - cycle tests. It isn't normal to get checked 3 times in 10 weeks.

----------


## krugerr

> Hahahah! I tried that 1st! Here in Pennsylvania you have to have a prescription. So a testosterone check only, I'm also worried about the mid-cycle and post - cycle tests. It isn't normal to get checked 3 times in 10 weeks.


Ahh you're US. I'm UK. 

I'm sure you can get private blood work done easily enough though my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## 45lb

> Hahahah! I tried that 1st! Here in Pennsylvania you have to have a prescription. So a testosterone check only, I'm also worried about the mid-cycle and post - cycle tests. It isn't normal to get checked 3 times in 10 weeks.


Check out the thread How to get accurate testosterone level results on blood work.

I found it helpful.

----------

